# The Worlds FIRST dog



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

World's first dog lived 31,700 years ago, ate big - Discovery.com - MSNBC.com


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i seen that on discovery they think it was a big game eater...i wonder what it ate?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good read.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow get a look at those teeth! I wouldn't want to get bit by that thing.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder if the original cave man could get home owners insurance and had to have a fence and signs with no tresspassing too......LOL!!!ROTFL!!!!


----------

